# Moved to Sant Cugat with my 5 month old daughter and feel a little lost, please help



## NikkiAllen88 (Aug 14, 2015)

Hi, my boyfriend and I have moved to Sant Cugat Del Valles, Spain because of his work and I'm having trouble finding any English baby groups, or coffee meet ups or any kind of socialising. I really would like to make new friends, not just for me but also for our daughter to mix with new people but I can't seem to find anything. I speak very little Spanish but am trying to learn and I was just wondering if anyone knows any mum and baby groups or even if anyone just fancies meeting for coffee. 

Also I'm having real trouble finding baby milk formula. I am going to switch from Aptimil to Hero but little shops, even baby stores don't seem to stock milk formula. Can anyone help please?


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

Go to the health clinic on info on formula or better yet La Farmacia. I don't know your area but if there is an adult learning program there, get to know the English teachers. Also, in Spanish, post an ad for a social group of English speakers to meet each week Time--Location and a contact phone.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Try MumAbroad Spain | Activities for Kids in Sant Cugat | Catalunya for Kids | Expat Mums in Catalunya | Living with Children in Catalunya ,or an old link from this forum; http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/81970-sant-cugat.html , or this site: Meetups near Sant Cugat del Vallès - Meetup

Hope you find something!!


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

Baby milk formula is sold in pharmacies and in supermarkets.


----------



## Helenameva (Aug 15, 2014)

Nikki, there is an Eroski in the big shopping mall in Sant Cugat that has lots of baby milk formulas. It's a little way out from the main shopping area, it's where the cinema is. Let me know if you don't understand where I mean and I'll try to be more descriptive. It is probably a little cheaper in there than the pharmacies, of which there are plenty in the main shopping area and in the shopping mall.

Regarding meet ups, my sister in law lives near Sant Cugat. Her English is pretty good. I'll ask her if she knows anyone interested. You should find lots of English speaking people about when you are more settled, or at least people who want to practise speaking English. If Valldoreix isn't too far away, I can recommend a good private nursery for your daughter, if you want. They will speak Catalan / Spanish so it might be a good way for her to slowly get introduced to different languages. You will also benefit by mixing with the other mums and maybe becoming part of a social circle.


----------



## NikkiAllen88 (Aug 14, 2015)

Thank you so much, I would love to meet new people if your sister in law does know anyone, or any mums. Do you stay with the children when their 5 months or leave them as I'm not quite ready for her to go to nursery yet as I'm only just weaning her but I would love to see if I can get her enrolled by her first birthday, Valldoeix is only two stops away on the train and we live really near our train station so that is no problem. I would also love to meet other mums, English, Catalan and Spanish so a nursery would be a great place to start. 

I've joined numerous meeting up groups but many are In the evening without children and my partner wouldn't be home in time for me to get to them. 

Thank you so much, this gives me so much hope  

And I also do know where the cinema is, is it the media market? I could probably walk to there if I put my mind to it lol.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

A long time ago I know, but I used to get milk on prescription from the doctor so it was a reduced price for me...


----------



## Helenameva (Aug 15, 2014)

NikkiAllen88 said:


> Thank you so much, I would love to meet new people if your sister in law does know anyone, or any mums. Do you stay with the children when their 5 months or leave them as I'm not quite ready for her to go to nursery yet as I'm only just weaning her but I would love to see if I can get her enrolled by her first birthday, Valldoeix is only two stops away on the train and we live really near our train station so that is no problem. I would also love to meet other mums, English, Catalan and Spanish so a nursery would be a great place to start.
> 
> I've joined numerous meeting up groups but many are In the evening without children and my partner wouldn't be home in time for me to get to them.
> 
> ...


I spoke with my sister in law, she doesn't know of any local playgroups, sorry. I have found this link by typing Playgroups Sant Cugat into Google, maybe it is worth a try Sensesses

The nursery I mentioned in Valldoreix is this one Llar d'infants Quitxalla Valldoreix - Sant Cugat del Vallès - Rubí - Llar d'Infants Quitxalla My sister in law's two kids went there as did our daughter for about a month when we first came. It's well run, they were flexible with regards to timetables, maybe they are amenable to you going just an hour or two a few days a week. I think they are more of a drop off and come back later type of place rather than a stay and play type playgroup. Best to speak with them and find out. They aren't close to the train station in Valldoreix though, so if you are reliant on public transport you'll need to catch a bus as well. The bus is right outside the train station and drops you off very close to the nursery.

The other option is to pick up a copy of the free magazine you should find in the local shops. There's lots of things to do in there, maybe even playgroups if you're lucky. As you know, Sant Cugat is full of young couples from abroad.

If it's a problem finding things because your Catalan / Spanish isn't up to scratch I can try to help and also ask my wife or sister in law to help too.

Yes, the Eroski supermarket is within the shopping mall with the media markt. I think the cinema there has started to show movies in their original languages (i.e. Not dubbed) if you like going to the cinema (and can find a babysitter!)


----------



## Helenameva (Aug 15, 2014)

Another thought, try looking on this website for things to do with kids Jan Petit - La web de les famílies de sant cugat. It's based in Sant Cugat. My sister in law works for them freelance (she set up the website) and she knows the set up and people involved quite well. I think they are all local mums from Quitxalla or the school nearby. It's a new initiative that could be a good source of information and maybe too a good way to get involved and meet people.


----------



## Belmarie (Oct 30, 2015)

Hi NikkiAllen88,

Have you been able to find the baby formula you are looking for? Maybe you know this already, but Aptamil is here called Almirón. We use it as well for our two-year old son. If you want, I can also tell you where I get it. 
I have also been looking for baby/toddler groups, but find it quite hard. We've lived in Sant Cugat for 2 months now. Maybe you want to have a cup of coffee or go for a walk sometime?


----------

